# Sunset



## MuliesChaser (Jan 12, 2008)

G'day all, first post so here goes.
Enterted the kyak comp in westlakes and heres a couple of wicked pics,
Mate ended up winning biggest bream at 42cm.
Just before the comp


















_-Cheers
Chaser_


----------

